# Cypripediums from seed



## Plantman13 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just curious if anyone on the forum has any experience in growing cyps from seed. Whether it be having seeds germinate around established plants or homemade media in flasks. I've tried my own flasking, but have never had success.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 20, 2015)

I have tried dickinsonianum and subtropicum (singchii), but more as an experiment. I am mainly sowing paphs.
No germination yet.


----------



## Plantman13 (Apr 21, 2015)

What type of media are you using for your paphs?


----------

